# Huffman firestone fleetwood supreme



## PINOYRODDER (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi fellow cabers , i'm looking for a Huffman Firestone Fleetwood Supreme frame and fork , please PM if anybody here is willing to sell Thanks in advance!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 10, 2015)

just curious, why didn't you buy this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1937-38-Firestone-Fleetwood-Supreme-Dayton/261803415358?rmvSB=true


----------



## Boris (Mar 10, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> just curious, why didn't you buy this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1937-38-Firestone-Fleetwood-Supreme-Dayton/261803415358?rmvSB=true




Ended Apr. 05, 2015????


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Ended Apr. 05, 2015????




Eh??

Ended: Mar 07, 2015 , 9:35AM


----------



## Boris (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2015)

It's been raining Fleetwoods lately.
There was a frameset for sale yesterday. 
Man talk about a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> View attachment 201257




Your computer is high Dave.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 10, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> It's been raining Fleetwoods lately.
> There was a frameset for sale yesterday.
> Man talk about a day late and a dollar short.




I just had a conversation with a local collector today about that very same thing. He has a very nicely restored Fleetwood that he is looking to sell, I told him there has been a mini run on them lately and to strike while the iron is hot.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 10, 2015)

And you just missed this one the other day.


----------



## PINOYRODDER (Mar 10, 2015)

Was not able to browse yesterday  .....and that one at ebay is to much for me


----------



## vincev (Mar 10, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> View attachment 201257




Dave I think you uncovered a conspiracy.


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 10, 2015)

what is a good straight frame and fork worth these days ????


----------

